# Names John



## JohnC (Jul 8, 2007)

Names John and I am from Texas. Just starting out with mantids so I looking for some at the moment. Just saying hi and hope I enjoy it here. Looks freindly and nice so hopfully I'll have fun and make new freinds and contribute in some way.


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey John, welcome to the forum


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome John, roll up your pants leg and come on in! I hear tell you got high water down there :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

God Bless Texas... :lol: 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JohnC (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah been raining alot. I've been hoping to see if I find wild mantids as I live in south Texas but no luck yet. Did happen to find a site I think Asa knows the site and it's good might order from there a Chinese Ooth but need to know care and such so I don't lose many. I know the moral rate is high in insects and such, So I am hoping when I get the Ooths about 10 or so make it to adult hood or even more would be better. I might order them this week not sure. BTW Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 9, 2007)

Howdy John! Houston here, and it has been raining dogs and cats and donkey and monkey here as well. It is becoming more and more difficult to find wild mantis now that many parks have turn into swamp land. Well if this continue for another week the whole Houston could turn into swamp land. :x


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## JohnC (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys and gals. I am learning alot of cool things. So, I should be good to go.


----------

